# Took my bike out first time with Lithium



## dmac257 (Jun 30, 2010)

gss99 said:


> Everything went well except one connection wasn't tight so I'll have to fix that. It wasn't a connection at the battery part. It was next to the watt meter. I used a wing twist on it (I hate those). I might get something better for it later. The good connectors always cost more. The guy at the Home Depot gave me the wrong size of Wing Twists. He gave me 12gauge - 18 gauge and I needed some for 10 gauge so the wire doesn't fit very well in it.
> 
> AFter using 2 AH, I checked the 10 gauge wire and they weren't even warm so I think everything will be fine. I got 3.2 miles off 2 AH. That means I should get 15 miles out of 10 AH.


Got a picture of your bike?

dmac257


----------

